# La Roma ha scelto Di Francesco. Sarà il nuovo allenatore 2017/2018.



## admin (23 Maggio 2017)

Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Mario Giunta, anche la Roma ha scelto il nuovo allenatore per la stagione 2017/2018. E' Eusebio Di Francesco. Nei prossimi giorni arriverà l'accordo.


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2017)

C'arriva a Natale?

Ne dubito.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Maggio 2017)

Allenatore sensazionale secondo me.

Se fa un mercato decente, potrebbe essere il momento che la scudetto esca da Torino.

(soprattutto se vincono la champions e fanno il mondiale per club a dicembre)


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Maggio 2017)

Curioso di vederlo su una grande piazza, per me non è un fenomeno.


----------



## 1972 (23 Maggio 2017)

scrivevo su questo forum che il milan doveva osare, stile napoli....mi riferivo ad eusebio, vedremo.....


----------



## koti (23 Maggio 2017)

Caressa oggi diceva "sono sicurissimo che il prossimo allenatore della Roma NON sarà Di Francesco".


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (23 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Mario Giunta, anche la Roma ha scelto il nuovo allenatore per la stagione 2017/2018. E' Eusebio Di Francesco. Nei prossimi giorni arriverà l'accordo.



Ottimo Allenatore pero gli devono dare tempo..
minimo 2 stagioni a prescindere,perché deve trasmettere la sua idea di calcio come fa il Napoli.
cioè i movimenti a memoria ! 
pure il Sassuolo sbaglio e lo caccio, poi richiamandolo e lasciandogli il tempo il Sassuolo giocava/gioca bene.


----------



## Casnop (23 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Mario Giunta, anche la Roma ha scelto il nuovo allenatore per la stagione 2017/2018. E' Eusebio Di Francesco. Nei prossimi giorni arriverà l'accordo.


Roma è piazza umorale, femmina, passionale, Di Francesco non lo è per nulla, e forse per questo motivo potrebbe funzionare. Il problema è quale squadra infine troverà, e qui potrebbero esserci dolenti note.


----------



## Smarx10 (23 Maggio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Caressa oggi diceva "sono sicurissimo che il prossimo allenatore della Roma NON sarà Di Francesco".



L'ho sentito anche io. Grande fabione, sempre sul pezzo.


----------



## kolao95 (23 Maggio 2017)

È un allenatore che mi piace, dà un'ottima organizzazione alle sue squadre, ma ha anche buona flessibilità: se c'è da difendere il risultato non si fa problemi a mettere da parte il suo calcio diretto e a schierare un difensore in più. Molto curioso di vederlo all'opera.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Maggio 2017)

Per me bravissimo, ovviamente Roma non è una piazza semplice per nessuno, stiamo a vedere...


----------



## sballotello (23 Maggio 2017)

non vorrei gufare , ma credo che la Roma la prossima stagione perderà posizioni..


----------



## Mr. Canà (23 Maggio 2017)

Curioso di vederlo all'opera a Roma. Piazza peculiare, in un contesto "post-Totti". Ci sono gli ingredienti per qualcosa di esplosivo, in un senso o nell'altro.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Maggio 2017)

Curioso di vederlo in una grande. Questo ha comunque portato il Sassuolo in europa. Il Sassuolo...


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Maggio 2017)

Bravo, ma non mi stupirei se causasse un tracollo totale alla squadra.


----------



## juventino (24 Maggio 2017)

Bravo allenatore, ma per una piazza come Roma non basta. La Roma ha bisogno di un condottiero sempre sul pezzo che sia in grado di farsi venerare dall'ambiente (uno come Conte o Mourinho per intenderci).


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2017)

Presuntuoso e scarso, ottimo


----------



## Ragnet_7 (24 Maggio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Allenatore sensazionale secondo me.
> 
> Se fa un mercato decente, potrebbe essere il momento che la scudetto esca da Torino.
> 
> (soprattutto se vincono la champions e fanno il mondiale per club a dicembre)



forse non ci rendiamo conto com'è essere allenatore della Roma. Spaletti a mio avviso ha due maroni cubici e gli è stata resa la vita impossibile. Probabilmente Totti non ci sarà più, ma comunque lo vedo un tipo decisamente pacato per la piazza romana. Allenatore tecnicamente simile a Montella (nulla di eccezionale quindi), secondo me invece la Roma dopo il mercato ne uscirà incredibilmente ridimensionata.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Maggio 2017)

Per il calcio di di francesco serve gente con gamba, soprattutto in mezzo al campo.
Non mi fa impazzire particolarmente come allenatore perchè il suo sassuolo è tatticamente 'schizofrenico' nella gestione delle partite e dei momenti. Sicuramente molto dipende dai giocatori a disposizione però molto dipende anche dalla sua mentalità zemaniana. 
Per giocare bene il suo calcio fatto di tagli e intensità le squadre di di francesco hanno infatti bisogno di verticalizzazione ma troppo spesso le distanze tra i reparti saltano e si perde la bussola del gioco.
E questo è esattamente il problema che ha avuto spalletti quest'anno a roma , vedi il derby dove la lazio li ha umiliati facendoli allungare a poi ammazzandoli negli spazi.
Io credo che il profilo giusto per questa roma sarebbe un allenatore che sappia inculcare un pò di filosofia del palleggio e di gestione gara , visto che gli strappi gente come salah e soci li hanno già nel dna.
Un nome? paulo sousa.


----------



## Crox93 (24 Maggio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Caressa oggi diceva "sono sicurissimo che il prossimo allenatore della Roma NON sarà Di Francesco".



Che uomo squallido, inutile e ridicolo.
Solo in Italia trovi feccia del genere.


----------



## The Ripper (24 Maggio 2017)

non un upgrade rispetto a Spalletti.
Quindi buon per noi


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (24 Maggio 2017)

Più piangina di Mazzarri, non mangerà il panettone.


----------



## Doctore (25 Maggio 2017)

caressa ha detto che la roma cercava un nome piu internazionale


----------



## Pamparulez2 (28 Maggio 2017)

L'allenatore è bravo, ma la piazza di Roma se lo mangia vivo entro novembre.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Maggio 2017)

Un allenatore motlo bravo, ma dubito che consentirà il salto definitivo di qualità.


----------



## Moffus98 (29 Maggio 2017)

Secondo me la Roma l'anno prossimo verrà ridimensionata completamente, arriverà al quarto o quinto posto.


----------



## Moffus98 (29 Maggio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> non un upgrade rispetto a Spalletti.
> Quindi buon per noi



Direi ottimo per noi


----------



## Brain84 (29 Maggio 2017)

Senza una figura come Totti, sarà secondo me molto più semplice a livello di pressioni con i tifosi. A me Di Francesco piace e penso che abbia abbastanza attributi per essere un ottimo allenatore per la Roma


----------



## BELOUFA (29 Maggio 2017)

Secondo me non lo valutate bene caratterialmente, DiFrancescoè tutto tranne uno che si lascia pisciare in testa.
Tatticamente invece è inferiore a spalletti, ma caratterialmente è più idoneo a roma, poi senza Totti sarà più facile la gestione.


----------

